# Seeking school or trainer in Central/Eastern Virginia



## Slyder 6 (Jun 10, 2005)

Hi,

I have been training in kenpo for several years now.  I have worked under Robert Ray from the Wedlake lineage as well as from as student of Eluid Sanchez from the Palanzo lineage.  I have not been able to formally train in a few years now, and was hoping to find someone locally that is in a similar situation as me or is a black belt willing to take on a student.  I'm familiar with Jose Ponce's school in Manassas, but unfortunately, the commute is too long.  Any help would be appreciated.

Best,

Nick


----------



## parkerkarate (Jun 12, 2005)

Where are you located?


----------



## Slyder 6 (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm in Williamsburg, vA right now.  I just found out that I will be moving to Raleigh, NC in August.  I would be interested in resuming training if you are local while I"m still here.  Otherwise, if you know anyone in Durham/ Raleigh that trains, that would be appreciated.


Thanks,

Nick


----------



## parkerkarate (Jun 26, 2005)

I am in Morgantown,West Virginia for school. So that is a little too far. I am sorry but I do not know anyone around those regions. I hope you find somebody top work out with. 


:asian:


----------



## Kenpoist (Jun 29, 2005)

When I lived in Richmond -I had the same problem and put my Kenpo on hold for 10 years.  There is a once a week school in Charlottesville through some church organization (you may find it on one of the kenpo school webs).  I studied other MA styles and now that I have moved away from VA - I am back on track.



Good Luck.


----------



## Seig (Jul 5, 2005)

To my knowledge there is no EPAK in Raleigh, at least there wasn't when my daughter went looking for it. I teach in Shepherdstown, WV; about three hours from Richmond if I recall correctly. We have a couple seminars a year if you are interested.


----------



## TwistofFat (Jul 6, 2005)

Nick,

Robert Ray moved from ATL to a locale a hour west of Charlotte (but a bit too far from RTP).  There are several individuals who are EPAK BB's in the Carolinas but none with active schools that I would recommend (a few TKD guys who claim EPAK but will not share lineage).  There is a gent in Clinton, NC that has a solid reputation but I have not been thre.  

A few others in SC (Bruce Meyer) but only do privates.  Let me know when you land if you find a place.

Regards - Glenn.
EPAK BB - Charlotte, NC


----------



## TwistofFat (Jul 6, 2005)

Nick,

Found some guys in Raleigh.  Spoke with John and seems like a good guy.  No formal school but a club that meet regularly - 

*RALEIGH/DURHAM NC*

First Annual

KENPO CAMP
Aug 13, 2005   10am to 4pm
Nautilus Fitness Center 
4310 South Miami Blvd Suite 1, Durham, NC 27703
$50 pre-register before August 1st $65 at the door

Featuring

*ZACK WHITSON*​
Mr. Whitson is highly respected as a practitioner and instructor in theblade art of Pekiti-Tirsia Kali and the empty hand art of Ed ParkersAmerican Kenpo.  Mr. Whitson is a sought after seminar instructor,known for his exceptional teaching talent, and his ability to bring newdepth, insight and dimension to traditional training. Due to hisextensive knowledge of edged weapons, law enforcement professionalsalso seek Mr. Whitsons instruction in edged weapon defensive tactics.

Mail $50.00 check or money order to John Bahr 5500 Fortunes Ridge Dr. #63C Durham, NC 27713

Call 919-414-9092 for additional information.


----------



## Slyder 6 (Jul 20, 2005)

Thanks for the information.  Please put me on your email list for the seminars.

Best,

nick

musinj6@hotmail.com





			
				Seig said:
			
		

> To my knowledge there is no EPAK in Raleigh, at least there wasn't when my daughter went looking for it. I teach in Shepherdstown, WV; about three hours from Richmond if I recall correctly. We have a couple seminars a year if you are interested.


----------



## Slyder 6 (Jul 20, 2005)

Glenn,

My bad about the previous post.  I actually spoke with John Bahr, and he seems like a nice guy.  I read the ad you posted, but missed that he wasn't the sender.  Thanks for the additional info.  I'll keep it all in mind.

Best,

nick




			
				TwistofFat said:
			
		

> Nick,
> 
> Found some guys in Raleigh. Spoke with John and seems like a good guy. No formal school but a club that meet regularly -
> 
> ...


----------

